# Stainless steel fridge



## debbie in seattle (Dec 8, 2017)

How do you guys keep your stainless steel fridge clean?    Mine is starting to look terrible.   Example, someone never wiped up the water they spilled when getting water from the dispenser and looks terrible.    I use Wieman Stainless Steel cleaner with a soft cloth, but no use.   HELP!


----------



## terry123 (Dec 8, 2017)

Never owned one for that very reason.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 8, 2017)

Try some vinegar or Dawn Dish soap and oil.  There are several web sites with good instructions....search on "Cleaning Stainless Steel Appliances".  These appliances can be more trouble than plain white ones, to keep looking good.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 8, 2017)

If a magnet  does NOT  stick to it,  it probably  isn't stainless steel;  maybe aluminum.

I just wipe mine down with s soft damp cloth.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 8, 2017)

When I worked in the hospital they would wipe down all the stainless steel items in the utility room with rubbing alcohol. It may have worked because it was done daily. That was many years ago but worth a try.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 15, 2017)

Let us examine exactly what cleaners and polishes are:

For instance vinegar will clean just about anything and it's all liquid.

Then we have cream style cleaners like the type I use on my glass top stove.

So where is the difference.

It's in the abrasive quality in the cleaner.  There has to be something added to allow it to scrub away grime. Usually it's a very fine pumice. 

It's in toothpaste.  

The commercial Wieman stanless steel cleaner did not work because the stain oxidized when the water was left to dry.

You have to polish away the stain.    Experiment on an inconspicuous spot.  Try a bit of tooth paste, the white kind.  Not the gel kind.  It has a mild abrasive in it.  If it polishes without leaving scratches then work on the stain a bit at a time.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2017)

Tiny drop of baby oil on a soft cloth....not much at all otherwise it will be slippy and  attract dust... but a teardrop, and it will come up like new, that's what we use..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't have a big stainless steel appliance like a fridge, just my small toaster and my sink, I don't care too much about their appearance as long as they're clean.  I read that whether you use dish soap or vinegar like Don suggested, you should always clean 'with the grain', and olive, mineral or baby oil can be used afterwards to make it shiny.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 26, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Never owned one for that very reason.



Same here.  
I also have felt that in years to come they will be like the avocado appliances that were popular back in the days of shag carpet, and considered awful in later years.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 27, 2017)

I suggest white spray paint.  2 cans should be enough.


----------

